# Homemade plow wings



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

* I picked up a Western 71/2 foot plow. It wasn't wide enough for me so I made some heavy duty wings that extended th plow to 81/2 feet (actually 103 inches, 1 inch wider than the 102 inch limit here in Ontario...Wooops)

Here are some pictures I thought I would share.Sorry for any quality issues, I took them with my cell phone. May take me a couple minutes to post the pictures because of the 5 picture per post limitation.*


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

more pics...


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

some more pics......


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid (Jan 6, 2003)

Looks good... Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

morre pics yet...


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

a few more....


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

more pics yet....


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

almost done....


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

last couple pics...


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Cutting Edge Kid;913799 said:


> Looks good... Can't wait to see the finished product!


Just took a while to upload all the pictures


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

How do they affect the tripping action?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks great but Its my understanding that the pro wings use rubber to protect you wings when the plow trips. How is that steel edge going to affect a tripped plow for you? Otherwise looks super. I like it.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

mycirus;913839 said:


> Looks great but Its my understanding that the pro wings use rubber to protect you wings when the plow trips. How is that steel edge going to affect a tripped plow for you? Otherwise looks super. I like it.


The tripping works fine for me if I hit something, which I try not to do. I used to run a plow that looked more like a pusher, it had 2 straight plates the height of the plow and extended out about a 11/2 feet and it still seemed to trip if necessary. I like steel edges compared to the rubber ones. I know some people that have removed the rubber edges on bought wings and replaced them with steel due to them eventually breaking off or letting snow pass under them.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks great, how much did they cost you to make?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

What angle is that? 30*?


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

rusty_keg_3;913886 said:


> Looks great, how much did they cost you to make?


Steel cost was roughly $120 plus the cost of oxygen and acetylene and about 6 to 7 lbs of arc welding rod.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;913903 said:


> What angle is that? 30*?


I would guess between 30 to 35 deg.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice job! I can see the marketable product now.....

Z-WINGS

:waving:   payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice job I wish I had the time to make a set.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks...yes there is a fews hours invested but....I know they won't break and there what I was after rather than settling for something off the shelf. I also saved enough money to drink for another month


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Really nice job on those wings! Hope they work well for you.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

they look fantastic, good work and good luck this season, those will help you out alot. Great design, they will definitely hold up


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

BushHogBoy;914522 said:


> they look fantastic, good work and good luck this season, those will help you out alot. Great design, they will definitely hold up


Thanks, all the best to you this season as well...


----------



## gmlcinc (Aug 3, 2005)

Just saw your post on these wings, they look great! I think you inspired me to build a set for next year. Those pro wings they make are junk, way to light duty. Are yours still holding up good for you? Can you clean up agaist curbs with out worrying about damaging them? How about pushing across grass, do they try to dig in? I know, alot of questions, thanks.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

They look very well built. I agree with the steel being much more affective at cleaning as opposed to rubber on the pro wings. Blizzard plows have steel edges and are full trip plows and they seem to work, so why wouldn't these.It reminds me of a Wideout, I like em.


----------



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

How much extra weight do your wings add?


----------



## h8to wrk (Dec 12, 2009)

im curious on the weight also. looks great. i have been thinking of making some also


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

They are about 35lbs each...they are working great this winter...no complaints 
I used heavy steel. The face is 1/8 the curved pieces and rear braces are 1/4 inch the cutter is 5/16 or 3/8 inch. I find the Western is a much lighter plow than I'm used too and the added weight was a plus.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

gmlcinc;951536 said:


> Just saw your post on these wings, they look great! I think you inspired me to build a set for next year. Those pro wings they make are junk, way to light duty. Are yours still holding up good for you? Can you clean up agaist curbs with out worrying about damaging them? How about pushing across grass, do they try to dig in? I know, alot of questions, thanks.


I clean tight to curbs, mind you I slow down so I don't need to fix anything. They have been working great for me so far. I have some plowing that is on frozen gravel. I don't use feet on the plow and I have yet to have any trouble.


----------



## Misch-Rman (Sep 21, 2007)

great work


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd like to order a set for a 7 1/2 western pro plow. . . . :waving:


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

No time to build any more right now


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice pieces. How wide did you make them? I like the idea of the steel cutting edges.

Chris


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I went out and measured it, f##k it's cold out...


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow you saved some serious cake, I just looked up wings for my Boss, around $780 for a set. I had no idea they cost so much 

Nice fabricating, you have some talent.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks
My dad taught me how to weld and fabricate when I was about 8 years old. It became my job on the farm in future years...


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

starc;952511 said:


> Thanks
> My dad taught me how to weld and fabricate when I was about 8 years old. It became my job on the farm in future years...


That's cool. What type of welder did you use? I'm really good with oxy acetylene and can do basic arc welds, but I really want to get a wire welder and do stuff like this.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I use the same old 225amp Canox arc welder I learned on 38 years ago, still working great


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Great job. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Your welcome...


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

How much does it clear your rear wheels by?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Very nice craftsmenship. Got any other projects?


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Nothing on the go at the moment. No time right now....


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

J.R. Services;961009 said:


> How much does it clear your rear wheels by?


If you mean how much wider that the track of the rear wheels, I'm not positive. I know it plows wider that the rear wheels in straight or angled mode. I kept mine at about 103 inches or so so I could still get it in the shop and 102 inches here is max width on the road and I like driving with my blade straight when I'm driving down the road.


----------



## Brad Ent (Nov 26, 2008)

Great fabrication work!


----------



## johnnysnok (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks really nice, you should be proud of your work!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

When can you make more, I'd definitely rather pay you in the off season for a set.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I thank you all...wasn't my intention actually. I posted the pics in order for some one to improve on them or at the very least make your own with help from the pics I posted.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey,Very nice work.I took a long hard look but really don't see many improvements to make.I use a lincoln 255 wire feeder and love it.It,s not that it makes any better welds(that comes down to person running it)but I find it so much faster and the clean up of the welds is alot easyer.They don't come cheap though(payed $1300.a few years ago).I have had zero troubles after 10 30lb rolls used so I would have to say I am pleased with it.Again Very good looking project,best of luck with it.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Yep, if your using an argon bottle for shielding there is no clean up at all. I have to manually chip off every weld but...that's ok too


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

To Starc

How did you roll the face? I mean the curved part to match the plow blade. Do you have a slip roller. If not please let me know.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

wanna make some for a meyers


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

T-Trim;1004953 said:


> To Starc
> 
> How did you roll the face? I mean the curved part to match the plow blade. Do you have a slip roller. If not please let me know.


I'm curious as well. I was thinking of making a set of these (thanks for all the up close pics!), but was wondering how to curve the face.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I first put it between a couple of 4x4x...that didn't work so well. I have a steel table with a top made of 1/2 inch plate. I found a piece of angle iron kicking around and spaced it off the table with washers about 1 1/16 of an inch above the table thicker than the metal I was trying to bend. I basically slid it in an an inch or so at a time pushing up on it as I went along and ended up with a curved piece in the end. I tend to over curve and turn it upside down on the floor and jump on it until it's what I was after...


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Haha, that's awesome. Thanks for the info!


----------



## brian r webber (Feb 2, 2010)

not to dog on westerns,mine never let me down,but your wings look like they will out last the blade.nice sturdy looking craftmanship.good details,etc.etc.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Starc. 

Sorry to ask this. Is the face the same thickness as the plow face?


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I kept it the same...I used 1/8"


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

In my post above I said I put the angle 1 1/16 above the table...that was a mistake. I meant 1/16 of an inch thicker than the metal I was trying to bend.... Sorry


----------

